# freedom 7 shark shield



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Hey Lads,

finally invested in shark shield and was wondering if anyone can give me a tip on the best way to mount/lash to the yak. There does not appear to be any obvious mount point to fix a leash to and a bit suss on trying to fix to the neoprene holder.
Any help on how other yakers fix to the yak and when to operate would be greatly appreciated.

RM


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

James i feed mine down one of the scupper holes behind your seat (the ones you put your wheel trolley through) and simply secure the Velcro over / around the bungy cord. Hope that makes sense.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Same as Steve. Battery lasts 5-6 hours so I just leave it on but berleying and dawn/dusk would be good selective times to switch it on.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I wrap the velcro around a Hobie rear rod holder extender. 








I have fitted a short leash from the joint that connects the whip to the head unit back to the yak. They don't float and I know some guys that have lost them.









Getting up at 4 am makes me a little forgetful, I know if I fed it through the scupper I'd forget it and trash it dragging the yak up the breach.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Thanks fellas. All of the suggested methods was what i thought you would do prior to purchase, however the dive instructor i purchased it from said the 2 diodes on the head of the unit (where you plug in to charge) needed to be submerged in water which would suggest the whole unit needs to be in the water? Does this make sense?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No, it's the two conductive pieces in the flexible antenna bit that need to be submerged. They're the two silver sections you can see through the mesh.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

sbd said:


> No, it's the two conductive pieces in the flexible antenna bit that need to be submerged. They're the two silver sections you can see through the mesh.


James the above is 100% correct  , you have been misled.

Steve


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Excellent thanks Steve/sbd, that sounds more like what i was expecting. I probably got the tutorial wrong. Its great to be able to access learned yak colleagues likes yourselve's.

Thanks heaps


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Wait a minute, so you were out after dark last winter chasing snapper without one? :lol: props


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

avayak said:


> I wrap the velcro around a Hobie rear rod holder extender.


Won't work. :shock: 
You need both of the conductive pieces in the flexible antenna to be submerged. 
You'll only have one submerged at best. 
Scupper holes are your best bet.
Cheers.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

BaysideKayakAngler said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > I wrap the velcro around a Hobie rear rod holder extender.
> ...


Does work, I do the same. You can tell if it's working, the green light is on and it zaps you if you touch it (don't use your genitals). If the conductors are not submerged, the light goes red and it beeps.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I don't think he leaves it strapped under the rudder bungee, Bayside


----------



## SharkShield (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, just thought we'd clarify this for you all.

The only parts that need to be submerged are the two electrodes in the antenna (the silver parts). The entire unit does not need to be submerged.

The most common way to mount the FREEDOM7 is by either threading the antenna through the scupper hole (just make sure that both electrodes are in the water) and leaving the electronics module in the bottom of the kayak or by attaching the velcro pouch to the handle on your kayak (picture below).

Alternatively, you could also use a SURF7 and simply mount the included bracket to your kayak and let the antenna hang over the side. I've included a picture to better understand how to mount the SURF7 product (this is on a surf ski, but you get the idea).


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

Squidley said:


> Wait a minute, so you were out after dark last winter chasing snapper without one? props


yeh chris was the one who was jumpn at every noise. decided i didn't want to be the first example used when people list 3 good reasons to invest in a s/shield


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

avayak said:


> I wrap the velcro around a Hobie rear rod holder extender.


 This also what I do - ensuring both electrodes are in the water and the green light comes on. As well as the velrco, I also have a leash on mine - so two points of attachment - they are too expensive to drop overboard.


----------

